# Portal 2 early release-



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.aperturescience.com/glados@home/

Those of you looking to portal 2, if enough people play the indy games they will release portal 2 early.
So instead you could be playing it tomorrow instead.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2011)

no...they shall wait >[


but I am gawd damn amazed at least 5000 folks are playing Killing floor


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2011)

I finally heard about it before FAF did. |3


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I finally heard about it before FAF did. |3


 I still dont see this winning though, no one wants to play a TOWER DEFENSE GAME


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I still dont see this winning though, no one wants to play a TOWER DEFENSE GAME


 
I'm not saying it's good, I don't give a fuck... I just heard of it first.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 16, 2011)

inb4 people start whining because "omg it's just a scam to get more money"

Shut the _fuck _up and play your games.


----------



## Aden (Apr 16, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I finally heard about it before FAF did. |3


 
You following the ARG? Crazy stuff.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm not saying it's good, I don't give a fuck... I just heard of it first.


 um and I just said "this wont work as no one would be willing to just buy a tower defense game


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I still dont see this winning though, no one wants to play a TOWER DEFENSE GAME


 Touche
I'm busy until the release date anyhow.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not paying 30 bucks for a pile of shitty games that I don't really want just to see another game that I already pre-ordered released only a single day early. They waited too long to launch a scam like this. I may have jumped on board if it had been a week or 2 before release, but this is just ridiculous. I can't believe people are actually buying into it.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 16, 2011)

Portal 2 is down to $40 now.  Finally pulled the trigger on it.

Also bought the Potato Sack for Killing Floor and Super Meat Boy.  Bit.Trip Beat is kinda neat too.

The Wonderful End of the World is just a shitty Katamari Damacy clone though, I'm glad they took care of that one already.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 16, 2011)

portal 2 still costs 45â‚¬ here, so about $64 XP your $40 would be 27â‚¬ here, awesome...

i will order it in england, just like i do with all of my games  and i really doubt that this event will have any consequences for the european launch of the game anyway, we will probably have to wait until next thursday


----------



## Flatline (Apr 16, 2011)

xcliber said:


> I'm not paying 30 bucks for a pile of shitty games that I don't really want just to see another game that I already pre-ordered released only a single day early. They waited too long to launch a scam like this. I may have jumped on board if it had been a week or 2 before release, but this is just ridiculous. I can't believe people are actually buying into it.


 
They are far from shitty - Amnesia and Super Meat Boy were the best games I have played in the past few months. Killing Floor is pretty good as well.
The others look okay, though I wouldn't buy the pack even if I had the money for it. 

Anyway, I pre-ordered the game in February and preloaded on Tuesday. I don't really care if it comes out earlier or not, I just want to play it.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 16, 2011)

xcliber said:


> I'm not paying 30 bucks for a pile of shitty games that I don't really want just to see another game that I already pre-ordered released only a single day early. They waited too long to launch a scam like this. I may have jumped on board if it had been a week or 2 before release, but this is just ridiculous. I can't believe people are actually buying into it.


 I take it you never played Amnesia, it's better than *most* $60 POS games you could get conned into buying. Seriously, the atmosphere/story of the game was worth the small fee I paid for it.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 16, 2011)

Fine. "I'm not paying 30 bucks for, in my opinion, a pile of mostly uninteresting games and one decent game." God, I fucking hate being politically correct!

And besides, my opinion of those games wasn't even the point of my post.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Portal 2 is down to $40 now.  Finally pulled the trigger on it.
> 
> Also bought the Potato Sack for Killing Floor and Super Meat Boy.  Bit.Trip Beat is kinda neat too.
> 
> The Wonderful End of the World is just a shitty Katamari Damacy clone though, I'm glad they took care of that one already.


wait

you bought a WHOLE bunch of games for just 2?
note that folks who had the games before this whole potato sack is also getting the effects.


----------



## Aden (Apr 16, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> wait
> 
> you bought a WHOLE bunch of games for just 2?


 
It's a good opportunity to try out a bunch of games you haven't heard of for cheap

\Rush looks cool


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 17, 2011)

I hate Valve's "audience participation" gimmicks.  don't get me wrong, everyone loves a good ARG/puzzle, but valve should NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER involve themselves with ANYTHING involving release dates, let alone teasing about an early release.  they did it with TF2's engineer update and it was just cruel, this just goes to show they haven't learned their lesson. :V  hell, the engineer update's wrenches were fixed, a scam.

the "early release" is just a big cocktease.  this requires a lot of effort for something that probably won't even pan out- either they wanted the difference in release time to be trivial, they didn't want people to have a good chance of making it come out early, or they really have no clue how to lay things out as to make it possible.

if the release date is still April 18, portal 2 will not be released early.  So many people will be pissed about it- whereas nobody would have reacted negatively if it was just an ARG/puzzle building excitement before portal 2 being released as normal.  I had fun getting my five potatoes, and several of my friends got all of them.  Again, because it is just a fun thing to do, and it built excitement.  This grind is a joke.

that being said, Valve are still my favorite extant game company, and I'm glad this has brought attention to indie games through Valve partnership.  That is stunning to me, and it helped me remember how awesome audiosurf was, and finally motivated me to purchase Amnesia.  So I'm not really mad, just disappointed.

boners


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah, i think this was just a tease, too. they are now a little more than half way done to get it released early, its just not going to happen!
at least the potato sack isnt a bad package so people who got it cant really complain about that. it was available before this event, they just added the event itself later on and added a potato sack that includes portal 2.
but still, the event itself is total BS in terms of getting the game released early^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 17, 2011)

what I'm disappointed about...a good chunk of those games wont ever, ever be played again. only way to be constantly played is to do a gimmick involving Valve's games...mainly TF2


----------



## Alstor (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/04/17/potatwo-the-valve-arg-aint-over/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rockpapershotgun%2Fsteam+%28Rock%2C+Paper%2C+Shotgun%3A+Steam+RSS%29

And then this happened when I imagined it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 17, 2011)

Alstor said:


> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/04/17/potatwo-the-valve-arg-aint-over/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rockpapershotgun%2Fsteam+%28Rock%2C+Paper%2C+Shotgun%3A+Steam+RSS%29
> 
> And then this happened when I imagined it.



i love valve for stuff like that^^ sure, this whole early release thing blows but the morse code thing is awesome if its true!


----------



## Flatline (Apr 18, 2011)

At this rate it will be released around 8AM tomorrow (GMT +1), which would be perfect for me. I really hope it won't come out in the middle of the night.


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2011)

Alstor said:


> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/04/17/potatwo-the-valve-arg-aint-over/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rockpapershotgun%2Fsteam+%28Rock%2C+Paper%2C+Shotgun%3A+Steam+RSS%29


 
I love it
oh god I need episode three _right now_
but maybe Portal 2 will provide some answers


----------



## Flatline (Apr 19, 2011)

It's out.

And decrypting takes FOREVER.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 19, 2011)

lol

the early release
was later than the original date







great job


----------



## Flatline (Apr 19, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> lol
> 
> the early release
> was later than the original date
> ...



It wasn't, actually

It was supposed to come out yesterday, yeah, but they changed the date weeks ago.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 19, 2011)

impressive, they released it early here as well^^ originally i wanted to order it from england but i just couldnt resist... gonna download it later today, IM SO EXCITE!


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm checking out the fallout from this potato thing and it's pretty crazy

the more of a loyal valve fan you were when getting all 36 taters, the more you got screwed :V

SPUF is worse than the den right now:



> IF YOU ARE SAD THAT YOU GOT EVERY SINGLE VALVE GAME EVER FOR FREE THEN YOU ARE A MORON.
> 
> Just came back to this cess-pit to say, if anyone doubts Valve's sincerity with this ARG/supposed "marketing stunt" STILL with them giving away their entire library for free? YOU SHOULD GO FAR FAR AWAY AND NEVER COME BACK TO SOCIETY BECAUSE YOU ARE A TERRIBLE HUMAN BEING.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck off with the hats and shit, goddamnit fucking bitchcunt

Fuck

GOTTA WEAR 'EM ALL AARGGBEALRLJK


----------



## Teto (Apr 19, 2011)

I remember first seeing this and thinking it was actually a great way of getting people to play indie games they wouldn't play otherwise.
But did people seriously think it was a scam <: (I didn't, nope)


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 19, 2011)

It's finally out, and I shall get it on PC, so I can get it for PS3 free.


----------



## Riley (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll just step in amid all the rage over yet another entry in Valve's book of "convoluted and hilarious marketing strategies that work out really well for everyone involved" and say that Portal 2 was _fantastic._


----------



## Flatline (Apr 19, 2011)

SPUF is terrible in general.
So um... If you got all the potatoes you get the Valve Complete Pack for  free? I don't care what anyone says, that's pretty sweet. Especially if  the duplicates can be gifted. Well, apparently not. That sucks.

Anyway, I just beat the singleplayer. It was... weird (Valve game duh). But *awesome*. Totally worth the money. Though that customization thing is pretty stupid. But hey, if there are idiots who buy those extra things then why should they leave it out?



Dr. Durr said:


> It's finally out, and I shall get it on PC, so I can get it for PS3 free.


 
I'm afraid it only works the other way around - i.e. you buy it on PS3 and you get a free PC copy. That's what I've heard at least.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 19, 2011)

xcliber said:


> shitty games


 
Is that directed to all indie games?


----------



## Flatline (Apr 19, 2011)

lol metacritic

Whining, whining everywhere.

"OMG THEY HAD A SUCCESFUL MARKETING STRATEGY AND OPENED A STORE THAT IS TOTALLY OPTIONAL! OH AND THEY ALSO RELEASED A DISCOUNTED PACK OF INDIE GEMES! HOW DARE YOU!"

*SHUT THE HELL UP*

Seriously, what the fuck. No one forced you to buy the Potato Sack, no one forces you to buy from the store. Blame the fucktards who will do anything for hats.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 19, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> lol metacritic
> 
> Whining, whining everywhere.
> 
> ...



They expected a CoD-like gameplay, FROM A PUZZLE GAME!
Hell, I'm getting it for the unified-platform multiplayer. I could play against myself.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2011)

Woot!
Now I can have fun with portals (again)!


----------



## Flatline (Apr 19, 2011)

I can't wait until the SDK gets the stuff from Portal 2.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2011)

I won't be able to buy Portal 2 for about another week or so. ;~;


----------



## Taralack (Apr 19, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> lol metacritic
> 
> Whining, whining everywhere.
> 
> ...


 
Let me just reiterate this with a fine reply from someone on Kotaku


> I think, Luke, that you and many other gamers are taking this far too seriously. They have released it early: About 12 hours early. We are now a mere 25 minutes from release, which means we get it 12 hours early. Valve releases games in the middle of the day, as to keep healthy relationships with retailers so that they can release their games in stores as well. I'm beyond pleased by this, and I don't see a single reason why anyone should insult Valve over releasing a game a few hours ahead of schedule.
> 
> I participated in this, but I didn't buy a single game. I played the games I enjoyed that were on the list, and that was it. If someone went out and bought games for this, then they should have bought the games they thought they would like, not just blind buy games because they think it will get another game released.
> 
> ...


bolded for emphasis

I didn't get to play it myself, but I watched my bf play through the whole thing. Wheatley is adorable, GLaDoS got even more insane and yet still charming, and the new song is fantastic. The little turrent opera at the end is so cute.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 19, 2011)

lol circlejerk


----------



## Flatline (Apr 19, 2011)

Dammit I wanna play co-op.
Anyone tried it yet? Do you have to play through the entire thing at once or you just choose from different tests?


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;dVVZaZ8yO6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVVZaZ8yO6o&feature=feedf[/video]

Something better than Still Alive? Valve did it.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 20, 2011)

oh man that song ROCKED!


----------



## Flatline (Apr 20, 2011)

It was alright... I prefer Still Alive though.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 20, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> It was alright... I prefer Still Alive though.


 
[video=youtube;AomFG7QAvvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AomFG7QAvvY[/video]
What about this.


----------



## banzaiwolfe (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm very happy with this game so far. I'm close to the end on both single and co-op, but not quite there yet.

Also, Valve did adjust the potato reward to be giftable if you already had the games (including Portal 2). That is just awesome of them to do that.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 21, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> [video=youtube;AomFG7QAvvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AomFG7QAvvY[/video]
> What about this.


 
That part was adorable. It's not the "real" ending song though.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 23, 2011)

i just played a bit of portal 2.. and i can say it was a bit disappointing.. it feels so much console.. The menu! the Loadings... jesus christ! its a PC game not a freaking console game! anyway the game seems nice so far  only that part made me disappointed


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> That part was adorable. It's not the "real" ending song though.


 So?


----------



## Flatline (Apr 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> So?



I was talking about the ending song, I didn't like it as much as Still Alive.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 24, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> It was alright... I prefer Still Alive though.


 
I love the new song. It fits the end of the game well and I love the bass rhythm.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 24, 2011)

I fail core anatomy.


----------

